# AMMIT - by GeekVape (Single Coil Brilliance!!)



## Chukin'Vape

Have been using my Ammit now for 3 days.I'll give you a run down of my feelings so far. 

Well built, machining looks flawless - almost high-end looking for a R500 tank.
Airflow wide open is a perfect slight restricted lung hit. For the airflow junkies who just blow clouds and dont really care about the flavour, this tank would probably not suit them. However dont think that this tank does not throw a cloud, it most certainly does.
Airflow clicks into place, it has 4 settings - LOOOOOVE the quality and design of how this was done.
Flavour is a 7/10 if you use a basic round wire in this device. So what im saying here is if you use the exact same build in a SM25 you will get better flavour from the SM25. But I really thought about this point, you cant really do a comparison like that - doing a comparison like this is almost like taking two 100m Sprint Athletes, one more fit than the other - and just before they kick off the race, you kick the fit athlete in the leg - so that it doesn't have an advantage over the not so fit athlete. The Ammit supports HUGE builds - I'm currently running a 3.5mm, 5 wrap Tsuka Coil in it - and the flavour is Great. If only the SM25 could support a bigger builds... but it doesnt. soooooooooooooooooo.....
NO LEAKING - literally, this is one of the first RTA's that I believe you can leave on its side overnight and if it was wicked right - you wont get any leaking - and wicking is not a science.
NO LEAKING ON REFILL - even if you open your top cap to refill whilst there is still half a tank left, and you forget to close off the juice control - this tank does not leak. Oh and the juice flow control actually seals properly, and easily.
Easiest tank to build on I have ever used by far.
Big post holes that will support more exotic builds - This is a HUGE WIN.
*Final Conclusion*
From a design perspective this tank beats the SM25 - the build deck supports more exotic builds, the Phillips screws are nice and bulky - so this allows for a easy AF building experience. No leaking, even on refills - im so sick of leaking RTA's, this tank is such a blessing. You need to get a bit creative with the wire that you use to make the flavour pop in this tank, it does have a longer chimney so the flavour will be muted on a basic build, but smack in a fused clapton, or even a fat alien - and the experience changes dramatically. I would recommend this tank to anyone interested in a single coil RTA - or for a on the go stealthy RTA setup.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Scouse45

Aweosme breakdown thanks mate I like my single coil flavour tanks and this is nice as contrary to the SM25 u can throw bigger coils in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

and where did you get the awesome tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Rafique said:


> and where did you get the awesome tank


http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-geekvape-ammit-three-dimensional-airflow-rta

I really could not find it anywhere else, sold out at http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop?search=ammit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Mel..... @Warlock - where did you buy your Ammit ?


----------



## Warlock

@Chukin'Vape From Sir Vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## snakevape

Vape Club has them for R440 (silver) and R460 (black).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I'm in the market for a new 22mm tank, so thank you for your review

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

#Random - I just fitted my SM25 drip tip onto the AMMIT, and it literally fits perfect. I know there is alot of hate for the SM25 stock driptip, but I find my lips enjoying something with a bit more girth. 

Use it lose it.... .. .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing your views on this tank @Chukin'Vape 
Well written OP
Adds a lot of value 

What is the juice capacity here?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views on this tank @Chukin'Vape
> Well written OP
> Adds a lot of value
> 
> What is the juice capacity here?



3.5ml - which is not the biggest lezbihonest. But it has the top fill feature so its pretty easy to fill on the go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

So I found this online - this might interest some of you, looks like GeekVape are working on a 25mm version of the Ammit - not sure if it will land, but this is pretty cool. 



@Floki @Waine @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hakhan

Hi
Gr8 review
@Chukin'Vape

I have this tank but have been struggling to get decent flavour from it. But looking at your pic I see my problem.....too much cotton. When you wick does it just touch the juice hole? What sort of ohms and wattage are you running. I had a .25 alien 3mm at 50W and found the tank to heat up quite a bit. 
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> Gr8 review
> @Chukin'Vape
> 
> I have this tank but have been struggling to get decent flavour from it. But looking at your pic I see my problem.....too much cotton. When you wick does it just touch the juice hole? What sort of ohms and wattage are you running. I had a .25 alien 3mm at 50W and found the tank to heat up quite a bit.
> Thanks


Hakhan, just bend the wick into those trays so they cover the juice holes. No more effort needed. I'm running a 0.6 ohm 3mm Dia 26 guage SS coil at 50 watt on temp control at 220 to 250 degrees. Works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan

Raindance said:


> Hakhan, just bend the wick into those trays so they cover the juice holes. No more effort needed. I'm running a 0.6 ohm 3mm Dia 26 guage SS coil at 50 watt on temp control at 220 to 250 degrees. Works like a charm.


Yeah I can see where is went wrong. Bought it for its simplicity but was fanning the cotton and covering the deck. Gonna thin out the cotton first and leave some room for the juice to come up. Will give it a go tonight and see if this helps. How high up do you place the coil from by the bottom airhole? I have been pulling the coil slightly off center from the bottom air hole to get the side air holes closer to the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hakhan said:


> Yeah I can see where is went wrong. Bought it for its simplicity but was fanning the cotton and covering the deck. Gonna thin out the cotton first and leave some room for the juice to come up. Will give it a go tonight and see if this helps. How high up do you place the coil from by the bottom airhole? I have been pulling the coil slightly off center from the bottom air hole to get the side air holes closer to the coil.


I think a picture may explain it better than I can do in words.




Hope this helps.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan

Raindance said:


> I think a picture may explain it better than I can do in words.
> View attachment 83294
> View attachment 83295
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


Shot buddy that made a world of difference. 2 simple changes and getting much better flavour and clouds. Was packing too much cotton into the juice well and had the coil too low.....was about to give up on this tank. Through all my fumbling this tank has yet to leak.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @Hakhan , enjoy
Kudos to @Raindance for the photos and help

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Chukin'Vape said:


> Have been using my Ammit now for 3 days.I'll give you a run down of my feelings so far.
> 
> Well built, machining looks flawless - almost high-end looking for a R500 tank.
> Airflow wide open is a perfect slight restricted lung hit. For the airflow junkies who just blow clouds and dont really care about the flavour, this tank would probably not suit them. However dont think that this tank does not throw a cloud, it most certainly does.
> Airflow clicks into place, it has 4 settings - LOOOOOVE the quality and design of how this was done.
> Flavour is a 7/10 if you use a basic round wire in this device. So what im saying here is if you use the exact same build in a SM25 you will get better flavour from the SM25. But I really thought about this point, you cant really do a comparison like that - doing a comparison like this is almost like taking two 100m Sprint Athletes, one more fit than the other - and just before they kick off the race, you kick the fit athlete in the leg - so that it doesn't have an advantage over the not so fit athlete. The Ammit supports HUGE builds - I'm currently running a 3.5mm, 5 wrap Tsuka Coil in it - and the flavour is Great. If only the SM25 could support a bigger builds... but it doesnt. soooooooooooooooooo.....
> NO LEAKING - literally, this is one of the first RTA's that I believe you can leave on its side overnight and if it was wicked right - you wont get any leaking - and wicking is not a science.
> NO LEAKING ON REFILL - even if you open your top cap to refill whilst there is still half a tank left, and you forget to close off the juice control - this tank does not leak. Oh and the juice flow control actually seals properly, and easily.
> Easiest tank to build on I have ever used by far.
> Big post holes that will support more exotic builds - This is a HUGE WIN.
> *Final Conclusion*
> From a design perspective this tank beats the SM25 - the build deck supports more exotic builds, the Phillips screws are nice and bulky - so this allows for a easy AF building experience. No leaking, even on refills - im so sick of leaking RTA's, this tank is such a blessing. You need to get a bit creative with the wire that you use to make the flavour pop in this tank, it does have a longer chimney so the flavour will be muted on a basic build, but smack in a fused clapton, or even a fat alien - and the experience changes dramatically. I would recommend this tank to anyone interested in a single coil RTA - or for a on the go stealthy RTA setup.



Great review. Great tank! Indeed. I agree.

Been rocking this tank for almost a month now. Must be one of the top 22mm tanks around at the moment. Lots of positive reviews. A bit of a airflow restriction, but not a cloud chasing atty. It's a flavor machine that's a dream to coil and wick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

I'm failing to ignore this thread...



I now need a AMMIT

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Totally agree with @Raindance - and his advice here. Another thing to consider - just keep this in the back of your mind, but if you rock a MAX VG juice (80%+) in this atty you _could_ start running into problems. So stick to 70/30 mixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

Chukin'Vape said:


> Totally agree with @Raindance - and his advice here. Another thing to consider - just keep this in the back of your mind, but if you rock a MAX VG juice (80%+) in this atty you _could_ start running into problems. So stick to 70/30 mixes.


All I am using at the moment is 70/30 I think I have one juice that is 60/40. 
Got the tank to fit on my pico which was collecting a bit of dust but with the higher wattage I have to run the alien coils it does drain the battery. Can you recommend a build that will keep the wattage at around 30/35. Was thinking about trying a simple twisted 28g kanthal tonight. 
Thanks


----------



## Hakhan

Hakhan said:


> All I am using at the moment is 70/30 I think I have one juice that is 60/40.
> Got the tank to fit on my pico which was collecting a bit of dust but with the higher wattage I have to run the alien coils it does drain the battery. Can you recommend a build that will keep the wattage at around 30/35. Was thinking about trying a simple twisted 28g kanthal tonight.
> Thanks


Almost forgot to mention one of the best drives into work today. After last night's tweaking the vape I was getting was amazing ....I might as well be drinking the juice directly milk lab - yo mamma

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Hakhan said:


> All I am using at the moment is 70/30 I think I have one juice that is 60/40.
> Got the tank to fit on my pico which was collecting a bit of dust but with the higher wattage I have to run the alien coils it does drain the battery. Can you recommend a build that will keep the wattage at around 30/35. Was thinking about trying a simple twisted 28g kanthal tonight.
> Thanks


If I have to do a simple build in this atty - I would probably use Stainless Steel 316 24g, this would be suffice



What battery are you using in your Pico? You should get through a working day if you have 3000mah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Raindance said:


> Received my Geek Vape Ammit RTA on Friday and have been vaping on it exclusively since then. Probably about 10 to 15 tanks full. Here follow some comments and observations of my experience so far. (It is Sunday afternoon so I am not going to go all technical this time round.)
> 
> View attachment 82516
> 
> In the box you get the usual. Spare glass, O rings, Tool and spare screws. No coils but then I never seem to use the ones that are supplied. Oh yes! and a manual to read once all else fails. Not using the supplied drip tip so I am keeping it inside the spare glass. More on that later.
> 
> View attachment 82525
> At 22 mm diameter it will fit most if not all mods and the fit and finish is right up there with the best of them. All threads are smooth and the turny twisty bits all opperate smooth and with an acceptable level of turning resistance. The airflow control ring has four click settings and can supply and limit airflow as per personal requirement. Wide open the air supply is almost unrestricted but I have noted that coil design can add extra restriction.
> 
> View attachment 82526
> View attachment 82517
> Juice flow control is achieved by twisting the tank section on the base and is effective. I have filled it with the flow control open and no leaking was evident although excessive juice was noted on the first couple of vapes.
> View attachment 82519
> Filling with juice is a breeze and the fill cap fits and fastens easily. Some care must be taken to not overfill due to the recessed chimney to fill cap connection. Claimed 3.5 mm capacity could be accurate or slightly optimistic. 1 mill either way does not matter this much as I would ideally like an additional 2 to 2.5 mil of capacity. I desperately hope they bring this out in a 24/25 diameter.
> View attachment 82521
> View attachment 82515
> The standard drip tip for some reason is narrower than the base machined on the top/fill cap. Seems odd that this was allowed as one would expect these to mach. Engravings and signage is well done and adds some additional points of interest.
> View attachment 82518
> View attachment 82522
> The build deck is where this atty stands apart from from the rest of the herd. Air everywhere. The coil in there is a 10 wind SS316l 3mm ID. (Took the pics while doing a rewick pit-stop.) There is plenty room for more creative builds. The Phillips head screws are solid and fasten my 26AWG wire securely and solidly.
> View attachment 82520
> Vaporizer chamber is compact and sloped at the top to aid airflow. Explains the excellent flavor this tank provides.
> 
> View attachment 82518
> View attachment 82523
> View attachment 82514
> Wicking is so easy it actually feels wrong. Seriously. Fasten coil, Insert wick, cut and bend down to cover juice holes. Wicks and breathes like a fish. No airlocks, no flooding. Did have a drip yesterday when my mod fell over in the cars cup holder while driving and I did not notice. Just a drop, nothing serious.
> 
> The bottom line is how it vapes. Thick dense clouds that bubble on the exhale and I am discovering aspects of my DIY juice I did not know were there. La Fammilia The Duchess which Sir Vape supplied as something extra, comes out awesome. Note my DIY is 70/30 VG/PG and I have no clue what the Duchess is made of. (Suggestions on a DIY clone for the latter will be appreciated.)
> 
> A great tank I would rate an estimated 8 to 8.5 on my scale of excellence. If the Geeks from Geek Vape are watching, 24 mill version please and what the heck is up with that drip-tip? Otherwise, I am chuffed and will be getting at least one more. (Watch the Maxi come out the day after I order another 22 mill.)
> 
> Regards
> 
> (Edit: Almost forgot @Richelo Killian.)



Almost forgot to do this, for the folk interested in buying this tank - check out another review on this tank by @Raindance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlock

I’m trying to take full advantage of the Ammit’s “3D air flow system”. It does make a difference, but I think I need to space the coil on the next build. Also I have only one gauge of S/S wire to play with.






Apologies for the bad pics, but I was forced to “donate” all my camera equipment to four brave gentlemen at 3am one morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

I keep details of all my builds for every RTA and RDA on my notes on my iPhone in the format below. A bit OCD, but very useful as it gives me a history of each atty and how my building evolves.

Here is my best build for this awesome RTA:

Wire: Kanthal A1
ID: 3.5mm
Gauge: 22
Single or duel: Single
Wraps: 6 1/2
Ohms: 0.42
Comments: Have to be careful with how you wick the cotton. Just fluff well and rest it above the air flow holes. Vaping at 30W on the "Smoant Battlestar." Bliss!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

